# how long have you been at your current job ?



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

how long have you been at your current job ?


Years of 3 yrs. 11 mos. 
Service: 

Well when I started at my company it was Bell Atlantic and then it switched to Verizon in 2001 I think.

So how long have you been at your current job ?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Just hit 3 years with DMH.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

With the APD since 1995

1995 - 1998 | Cell Attendant (aka cell bitch)
1998 - 2002 | Dispatch (aka desk bitch)
2002 - Present | Patrol (aka boot)

Also auxiliary from 1995 to 2000


----------



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

And we loved every minute you are here Tim.

Been with the Park Service since December 2001 as a Dispatcher now just waiting to go to FLETC.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Been at Emerson College for 2years 4 Months


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

I have been doing the "Dean Experience" for 1.5 years! :wl:


----------



## vapd2927 (Apr 29, 2003)

Been with the "feds" at Brockton VA Police since April 2002.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Boston Municipal Police - 5 1/2 years. Only 26 1/2 more years to go until retirement! :baaa:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

8years!! November 1995, first with the DPH Police chasing mentally ill/ criminally insane through the streets of jamaica plain, franklin park, Blue Hill Ave and dorchester and it was fun I have to say. Now I am chasing, confronting and arresting college shits and townies at BHCC.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

2 fun filled years with FSCPD


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

With the Boston Municipal Police for 4 1/2 fun filled years.... :roll:


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

3 years and 2 Months with Emerson

4 Years Auxillary - "Quit in 2002"


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

8yrs total wih the last 3 yrs p/t with a great town in franklin county and 1yr f/t with a not so great dept in Franklin county.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

fscpd,

The home of my good friend Sgt. Patterson.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

3 Years with MSP, 75th RTT in the hizzou!!


----------



## GMAN (Oct 19, 2002)

Six glorious years with MPD! Just marking time waiting for the 77th just like many of us are.


----------



## Pancakeman (May 18, 2003)

Over twenty and still lovin it

"It is the circus that never leaves town"


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

4 years LAPD
2 years 3 months B &amp; M Railroad Police

8 months at Beth Israel..........

now looking to retire with a STABLE and Competient agency!

anyone hiring?

:twisted:


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

9 years with NUPD
3 years with Hamilton PD


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

LAPD Unstable? Whats up with that?


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

HUH?

unstable, no...
family more important YES!


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

RPD913,


FSCPD is the former home of Sgt. EP / he went a few miles eastbound on RT. 9 and makes the big bucks with Wellesley College Police.


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

2.5 years and counting p/t for a town.
2 weeks and counting f/t for a college.


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

4 years VAPD
3 years HPD P/T

Still waitin for the 77th!!!!


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

4 years Uxbridge PD
2 years Sterling PD
and now waiting for the State Police to put on a class. :clock:


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

2-96


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

2 years, six months on the current gig. About eleven (11) total years with four agencies.
8)


----------

